# nissan altima 2.4



## bgmanhwk (Jul 5, 2017)

my problem is that when my car is at a stop you go to accerlerate and she goes real slow and then it picks up.it happens on hills going in reverse.it also worst when the AC is on and the gas is low.


----------

